# Bacon Wrapped Jalapeno Stuffed Shrimp on the BGE XL



## thunderdome (Dec 9, 2013)

A buddy of mine makes these shrimp on his kettle quite a bit, so I had to give them a try.

Roasted 5 Jalepenos on the gas grill
http://s971.photobucket.com/user/Th...Bacon Wrapped Vortex Shrimp/IMG_2637.jpg.html

Sweated a little then peeled
http://s971.photobucket.com/user/Th...Bacon Wrapped Vortex Shrimp/IMG_2640.jpg.html

Took these and cut out the seeds, then sliced each one into 4 strips per jalapeno
http://s971.photobucket.com/user/Th...Bacon Wrapped Vortex Shrimp/IMG_2642.jpg.html

Had some wild caught raw shrimp, and put the jalapeno strip in the cleaned out back. Each one got a whole piece of bacon. These slippery shrimps were a little more difficult to wrap than and ABT
http://s971.photobucket.com/user/Th...Bacon Wrapped Vortex Shrimp/IMG_2645.jpg.html

I made a bigger Vortex for the BGE, had it loaded w/ Royal Oak
http://s971.photobucket.com/user/Th...Bacon Wrapped Vortex Shrimp/IMG_2651.jpg.html

Mad Hunky GP for seasoning
http://s971.photobucket.com/user/Th...Bacon Wrapped Vortex Shrimp/IMG_2654.jpg.html


http://s971.photobucket.com/user/Th...Bacon Wrapped Vortex Shrimp/IMG_2657.jpg.html

On they go
http://s971.photobucket.com/user/Th...Bacon Wrapped Vortex Shrimp/IMG_2660.jpg.html


http://s971.photobucket.com/user/Th...Bacon Wrapped Vortex Shrimp/IMG_2661.jpg.html

The Egg was running at 550+ with the intake 75% open, so I closed it to 1/3 open and it sat at 450 for the remainder
http://s971.photobucket.com/user/Th...Bacon Wrapped Vortex Shrimp/IMG_2665.jpg.html


While they cooked, I wanted to see how the centralized heat affected the belly and lid of the ceramic. Here's the temp the belly held at. Cool to touch
http://s971.photobucket.com/user/Th...Bacon Wrapped Vortex Shrimp/IMG_2666.jpg.html

Lid. This krept up to 200 as the ceramic continued taking on heat
http://s971.photobucket.com/user/Th...Bacon Wrapped Vortex Shrimp/IMG_2668.jpg.html

I didnt use any additional smoke for these. Still took on a nice color
http://s971.photobucket.com/user/Th...Bacon Wrapped Vortex Shrimp/IMG_2670.jpg.html


http://s971.photobucket.com/user/Th...Bacon Wrapped Vortex Shrimp/IMG_2671.jpg.html


http://s971.photobucket.com/user/Th...Bacon Wrapped Vortex Shrimp/IMG_2676.jpg.html

Crisped up
http://s971.photobucket.com/user/Th...Bacon Wrapped Vortex Shrimp/IMG_2684.jpg.html


http://s971.photobucket.com/user/Th...Bacon Wrapped Vortex Shrimp/IMG_2688.jpg.html


http://s971.photobucket.com/user/Th...Bacon Wrapped Vortex Shrimp/IMG_2690.jpg.html

These were going to be for dinner, but ended up just being snacked between a few people till gone


----------



## daveomak (Dec 9, 2013)

TD, afternoon....  Those look AWESOME !!!!  nice job....    I should have been in AZ......    Missed some great eats......

Dave


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 11, 2013)

Such beautiful photos!!!! Here's to your "edible art!!!!" Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------

